# Check out my roadmaster motocykes



## STRAIGHT UP (Nov 23, 2009)

THESE ARE ROADMASTER MOTOCYKE, they were pretty popular in America in the 1990s, clocking up more sales than any other 20" bike in US  history.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Nov 24, 2009)

A white one just like in the 1st two pics was for sale about a year ago on the SLC UT CL.  I wanted the father in law to pick it up for us sooo bad.


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Nov 25, 2009)

that is a nice one, it has two rearveiw mirrors, it really does look like a motorcycle, the other one has a button for motorcycle sounds.


----------



## angelofaial (Sep 29, 2019)

Have one of the Cr2x..and looking for a long time to get one of the dirtbyke one. Know the model of it?


----------

